# Hi from Zhongshan Billy



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

As my name suggests I am living in Zhongshan which is close to Zhuhai.

I have lived here for more than 5 years now and no longer have to rely on renewing Visa's with one or more entries as I have a Residence Permit that lets me come and go at will.

With my wife we have bought two apartments here in Zhongshan.

My experience is in this part of China and I am willing to offer any assistance that I can to others.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## lanqiuren173 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ni hao, Zhongshan Billy; 
I am currently living in the US, but in a year or two, I plan on moving to Guangzhou (possible teaching job). 我会说普通话， 可以给我劝告吗？Thanks1


----------



## Jesus P (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello Zhongshan Billy, I am Mexican, and planning to move to Zhongshan in the following weeks, some advice or recommendation for me and my wife?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Jesus P said:


> Hello Zhongshan Billy, I am Mexican, and planning to move to Zhongshan in the following weeks, some advice or recommendation for me and my wife?


Sorry about the delay in replying but I have had a really busy month.

When do you intend to arrive in Zhongshan?

Is your wife Mexican or Chinese?

If you need advice on specific items the let me know.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

